# Frank Wilkinson - Stag Line and Ben Torc



## android1 (May 24, 2010)

I'm appealing on behalf of Frank Wilkinson who was a merchant seaman from 1963 to 1983. He started out with the Stag Line but particularly remembers being with the "Ben Torc" at Stockholm in May 1973 for the Cup Final in which Sunderland beat Leeds United (he remembers Terry Kerman and Harry Slack from this time) and at Trieste the following year when Liverpool beat Newcastle United. If there's anyone out there who remembers serving with Frank, please get in touch.

Thanks,

Andrew Hinchliffe


----------



## Alan Brown (Jan 10, 2011)

*Should put in his job and where he lived.*

It would help I'm sure, if people knew what job he carried out. Was he more than a seaman, it is hard to remember names after this length of time without some aid. The ships he sailed on would be even more help, when he sailed on each ship would also assist.

I imagine there are reasons why you have to ask that question, with such scant information and I wish you then good luck in your quest.

I don't remember him but I hope others will.

Alan


----------

